
Ask HN: Can I release code from employment that had an ISC license? - opensrcthrow12
Hey HN,<p>I want to release some code that I have written and another co-worker as well. Obviously, I wouldn&#x27;t do this if this weren&#x27;t the case, but there&#x27;s an ISC license attached to the codebase.<p>Does this make it legal and safe to release parts of the code into the open source community?
======
drallison
This is a good time to visit a skilled copyright and licensing lawyer and get
an opinion letter and not a good time to depend on random opinions.

------
sigjuice
IANAL.

Unless you are the copyright holder, I don't think it is up to you to release
the code.

------
SamReidHughes
No.

